# How long before the can be eaten



## azcharlie (Dec 17, 2014)

I am going to smoke some nuts for Christmas. How long should I wait after smoking before eating?. Are they like cheese and need to rest before eating? This is my first time doing the nuts. I don't want to serve something that my guests won't like.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## woojo (Dec 17, 2014)

What type of nuts? I find whatever type I have smoked (cashews, pecan halves, peanuts) letting them cool before eating is important for the sake of taste. Case in point, I tried a pecan right after smoking for 1 hour at 200 degrees. Little to no smoke flavor. I let them sit for an hour and a half and they had a nice smoke flavor.


----------



## patg (Dec 17, 2014)

I too can attest to some resting time before serving.  I smoked some for Thanksgiving and the night I did them the flavor was lacking served them the next day and a whole load of taste.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

I give them at least a 2 week rest.

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## azcharlie (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm going to do almonds, pecans and cashews. I'm going to smoke them tomorrow and serve them on Christmas for snacks. Should I vac. seal them until I use them? 

Thanks again for the help

Charlie


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

azcharlie said:


> I'm going to do almonds, pecans and cashews. I'm going to smoke them tomorrow and serve them on Christmas for snacks. Should I vac. seal them until I use them?
> 
> Thanks again for the help
> 
> Charlie


I do a lot of vacuum sealing. However I have a chamber machine. For the price of the bags I would just zipLock.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woojo (Dec 18, 2014)

Or you could use some mason jars...

Two WEEKS? I wish I had the patience and the lack of appetite :) Maybe I'll give that a shot though if it really makes a difference.


----------

